# Anyone here NOT listen predominantly to metal?



## Charles

Just thought I'd throw this out there (in the jazz section to minimize the chances of my being decapitated) but does anyone here listen to metal on a subordinated level compared to other genres?

Don't get me wrong, I know this is sevenstring.org (and as such heavier genres will likely prevail), but sometimes I feel like a minority in that metal is not my primary genre.

I'm mostly a jazz, classical and fusion guy, but beyond that I like some progressive rock. I enjoy Periphery, AAL and Sky Eats Airplane just like everyone else here, but I feel (especially with SEA and other bands that heavily utilize screaming and the like) that there's a point where I find it abrasive and not pleasing to listen to.

Don't want to open up a can of worms here, just want to see if there's someone here who would rather turn on "Kind Of Blue" over "Fistful Of Metal" or the like.


----------



## JohnIce

Sure, I'm like that. I used to be an all-out metal head but i grew out of it as I started studying music, where I had to play other genres that I didn't necessarily listen to and realizing that my comfort zone in metal was pretty tiny in the grand scheme of what can actually be done on guitar and generally in music.

I find that most metal bands who have groove and catchiness also have very simple harmony structure and chord progressions, and those bands who do put some effort into creative harmony can also be overly technical and not strike the nerve in me that makes me tap my foot.

On that note though I love it when songs/bands have some kind of rock edge in it, and isn't TOO slick. But these days I'd rather listen to something that's overly slick than something overly brutal.

In short, Toto is where it's at!


----------



## Charles

Toto is the best!

Oh and John, on an off topic note of sorts, but All I Need by Rhinestone has been playing through my stereo a lot lately, haha. Great song bro.


----------



## C2Aye

I love playing metal but sometimes the screamo and blastbeats get far too much for me. I think Periphery is the heaviest band I listen to which doesn't say much for me on this forum 

To be honest, I'd to listen to the album Grace by Jeff Buckley 9 times out of 10 if given the choice with a metal band. Also, I like bands like Bright Eyes, Frightened Rabbit and The Twilight Sad although I quite enjoy The Mars Volta as well. I also started out playing funk on guitar which kind of says it all.

I enjoy a bit of jazz every now and then too and I love classical music. I think studying music helps with that appreciation of other genres too. So yeah, it's probably physically impossible for me to predominantly listen to metal.


----------



## signalgrey

I play 7s and baritones and i usually write mellow ambient works, i just like the lower register and the warmth and expressiveness that come along with it.

i love me some post-rock. MONO, Eluvium, ENVY, Jesu etc...

im not gonna lie i quite dislike the :djenty: stuff, i find it to be monotonous and a bit contrived, but i bought the Periphery stuff to support a budding and talented artist, same with AAL.


----------



## jymellis

zztop got me into guitar and music in general, but i am older than most of you  i listen to alot of tomahawk,portishead,peeping tom, lovage,whale, beethoven, mozart, etc.


----------



## synrgy

I'm all over the place. Metal has never truly been a 'focus' for me. My listening habits and general relationship with music are very visceral. I can never explain *why* I like something; I just do. This sometimes drives me crazy, because with all the new software out there like 'Genius' on iTunes or Pandora or Last.FM, I should be able to find stuff I like more easily, but it only gets harder. Every time I tell one of those programs "I like this", they come back and say "Then you should also like this", but I always hate whatever they suggest and can never figure out what the connection is between what I like and what they're suggesting..

Anyway, here's an estimated breakdown of my general listening habits:


Rock - 18%
Metal - 14%
Drum N Bass - 18%
General Electronic - 17%
Classical - 10%
Super-old-school-jazz (like 30s-50s) - 10%
Other (_anything_ from world music to pop to old school country to ambient to spoken word, etc) - 13%

Honestly, I've never even _heard_ half of the bands people around here worship. Not so much as a single riff.


----------



## Daken1134

i listen to alot of AAL but besides that, alot of aphex twin, john pizzarelli, george benson, holdsworth, pat metheny, christophe godin, dave wise (donkey kong soundtracks) ALOT of video game music. i was big in metal when i was 16, still a place in my heart for it but im alot more mellow alot bigger into whole compositions and stuff now


----------



## kmanick

I'm all over the place as well.
I actually don't listen to a lot of "Newer" metal because I can't stand the vocals.
Screaming andthrowing up into the mic are not my idea of vocals, so besides B\bands like nevermore and Dream Theater, most of the time I'm listening to /jamming to instrumental shred/fusion. I'm on a big Tony MacAlpine thing right now (Learning songs
from Chromaticity) but usually it's stuff like Greg Howe, Richie Kotzen, Vinnie Moore,
Jason Becker, Brett Garsed.
There are not really a lot of newer metal bands that I actually like.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I don't play or listen to metal predominantly... At least I don't think so. Some ppl will call it metal because I'll play some passages quickly and I use distortion (oh goodness no!!! ) but I think I listen to lots of things in pretty much even amounts.

I like blues, jazz, bluegrass, reggae, funk, R&B, hip hop, electronic music (I refuse to get into a semantics war w/ ppl who like to subdivide this category to hell), and whatever else sounds good to my ear.

The more I listen to the more ideas I come up w/ for my own music (which I for whatever reason never really get around to fully writing/recording... )


----------



## flo

well, I predominantly listen to... music!
I don't pay too much attention on the genre, just listen to what I like. just now this is on my MP3:
Muse
Dream Theater
Christian Scott
Esbjörn svensson trio
Mike Stern
The Blues Brothers [Original Soundtrack]
Sting
Mats-Morgan Band
Animals as Leaders
Matthias IA Eklunth
Shakira
Queen - A Night At The Opera [1975]
+Own stuff

So that's two metal bands, one fusion band, two pop artists, some rock, a lot of jazz and some blues and reaggy goin on at the moment


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ that's good shit. 

even skakira makes me happy... nevermind that it's in a non musical way...


----------



## Keytarist

As some users said before, my interest in music started listening to metal, but when I began studying music theory, it expanded to jazz, classical and contemporary classical music, assigning less time listening to metal. I still love it, but it isn't the main thing I listen to. 
In the last years, I have been listening to:

Classical: Alban Berg, Arnold Schoenberg, Sergei Prokofiev, Dimitri Shostakovich, Olivier Messiaen, Gustav Mahler, Johannes Brahms, Krzysztof Penderecki, Maurice Ravel, Gustav Holst, Claude Debussy, Ottorino Respighi and others.

Jazz and fusion: Tribal Tech, Allan Holdsworth, Eric Dolphy, Miles Davis, Yellow Jackets, Sheryl Bailey, John Scofield, John Abercrombie, Michael Brecker, John Coltrane, Art Blakey, McCoy Tyner, Pat Metheny and so on.

Metal (I prefer heavy bands, non nu metal): Suffocation, Pantera, Nile, Blotted Science, Gorguts, Demilich and Death.


----------



## flo

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's good shit.
> 
> even skakira makes me happy... nevermind that it's in a non musical way...




 
she's cute


----------



## Konfyouzd

flo said:


> she's cute


 
And she moves in ways I've NEVER seen any other woman move...  

Oh... And I forgot classical music. Classical is amazing.


----------



## C2Aye

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ that's good shit.
> 
> even skakira makes me happy... nevermind that it's in a non musical way...



Beyonce is where it's at for me. I wanted to do a comedy cover of one of her songs so I downloaded an acapella. The cover never materialised but the acapella just showed me how incredible her voice is!


----------



## synrgy

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh... And I forgot classical music. Classical is amazing.



Honestly, the Mars movement from Holst's 'The Planets' is metal as fuck.


----------



## C2Aye

synrgy said:


> Honestly, the Mars movement from Holst's 'The Planets' is metal as fuck.



Jupiter always did it for me


----------



## Konfyouzd

C2Aye said:


> Beyonce is where it's at for me. I wanted to do a comedy cover of one of her songs so I downloaded an acapella. The cover never materialised but the acapella just showed me how incredible her voice is!


 
I agree that Beyonce has a good voice but there are plenty of other female artists I prefer to her. Jennifer Hudson ftmfw...


----------



## Konfyouzd

synrgy said:


> Honestly, the Mars movement from Holst's 'The Planets' is metal as fuck.


 
I can't remember if I've heard that or not but I feel like I may have. I have a friend who's way more into classical than I am (classical pianist) and he shows me a lot of stuff all the time, but I tend to forget what it is sometimes... Go figure...


----------



## synrgy

C2Aye said:


> Jupiter always did it for me



*high five*



Konfyouzd said:


> I can't remember if I've heard that or not but I feel like I may have. I have a friend who's way more into classical than I am (classical pianist) and he shows me a lot of stuff all the time, but I tend to forget what it is sometimes... Go figure...



KJ, Check out _Holst: The Planets_. I think you'd really dig it. I personally believe it was the direct inspiration for damn near every orchestral soundtrack you've ever heard in an outer space movie. (John Williams borrowed from it _liberally_ in the Star Wars suites..)

The Planets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway, the first movement is Mars, and it's in 5 time, which is always cool.


----------



## C2Aye

synrgy said:


> *high five*
> 
> 
> 
> KJ, Check out _Holst: The Planets_. I think you'd really dig it. I personally believe it was the direct inspiration for damn near every orchestral soundtrack you've ever heard in an outer space movie. (John Williams borrowed from it _liberally_ in the Star Wars suites..)
> 
> The Planets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway, the first movement is Mars, and it's in 5 time, which is always cool.




I second this movement and say that you should listen to all 7 parts in one sitting for maximus awesomus.


----------



## Konfyouzd

synrgy said:


> KJ, Check out _Holst: The Planets_.


 
Done aaaaaaaaaaaand done. 

... as soon as I get home.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I mostly listen to pop of all sorts. lots of 70's/80's pop like steely dan, toto, billy joel, etc. Also alot of current pop like lady gaga, katy perry, jordin sparks, scissor sisters. Lots of musicals, and alot of prog like genesis, transatlantic, spock's beard. A ton of classical/art music/etc. 
And also metal


----------



## Skyblue

Well, I'm kinda in my metal stage right now.... bands ranging from Dream Theater to Meshuggah. almost always on the progressive side anyway. 
Classical music has always been a huge part of my life, since I was little. 
Jazz I adore, but I admit that I never get to listen to it enough.... It's mostly the accessibility- I find it much harder to find good quality jazz albums and such. I am going to try and get some stuff though :] (if you have any recommendations as to where can I find stuff, feel free)


----------



## Trespass

C2Aye said:


> I second this movement and say that you should listen to all 7 parts in one sitting for maximus awesomus.



Or go see the entire work performed in one sitting by a reputable orchestra. I saw Toronto Symphony do the entire Planets Suite on December 2nd, 2008.


I grew up a classical snob, with one parent doing Jazz-Blues, and the other Classical. My niche was Romantic and Late-Romantic symphonic works, from about 8 or 9 till I was 14-15, and my mother was a Baroque and Classical diehard, which I respected but didn't "get". 

This actually mirrors my current performance abilities - I'm definitely strongest performing Rachmaninoff, Shostakovitch, Prokofiev, Scriabin and weakest performing Mozart, Haydn, Clementi, Ducik.


----------



## JohnIce

Charles said:


> Toto is the best!
> 
> Oh and John, on an off topic note of sorts, but All I Need by Rhinestone has been playing through my stereo a lot lately, haha. Great song bro.


 
Wow, thanks mate!


----------



## C2Aye

Trespass said:


> Or go see the entire work performed in one sitting my a reputable orchestra. I saw Toronto Symphony do the entire Planets Suite on December 2nd, 2008.
> 
> 
> I grew up a classical snob, with one parent doing Jazz-Blues, and the other Classical. My niche was Romantic and Late-Romantic symphonic works, from about 8 or 9 till I was 14-15, and my mother was a Baroque and Classical diehard, which I respected but didn't "get".
> 
> This actually mirrors my current performance abilities - I'm definitely strongest performing Rachmaninoff, Shostakovitch, Prokofiev, Scriabin and weakest performing Mozart, Haydn, Clementi, Ducik.



Major jealousy. I'd love to see the Planets played by an orchestra, or any piece for that matter. Haven't had the chance yet.

I enjoy romantic more too, mainly for the freedom it provides. Studied figured bass at university for a semester and it was just rules, rules and rules. The rules sounded good when played, but I can't remember how many times I was told that I wrote parallel fifths or that my inversion was incorrect. Still, I use a lot of what I learned so can't be that bad!

Also, before anyone else tries to write parallel fifths, just remember that every time you write one, Bach kills a kitten: Every time you write parallel fifths, Bach kills a kitten | Facebook


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I listen to all kinds of music and refuse to limit myself to just one genre. There's too many great music out there to keep a closed mind.


----------



## Harry

In general I see myself as a rock guitarist and fan of rock music in general.
Just sorta skimming through my music folder on my hard drive of some non metal stuff to give you an idea :

37500 Yens
Antarctic
At the Drive In
Ben Folds Five
Brand New
Boris
Circa Survive
Chopin
Coheed and Cambria
Dash and Will
Do Make Say Think
Dr Dre
Foo Fighters
Immortal Technique
Jeff Buckley
Joe Satriani
Kayo Dot
Liszt
Merzbow
Mogwai
Ohm (the fusion band with Chris Poland)
Paramore (more for their alternative rock side, not so much a fan of most of the songs off the first album because it was kinda too pop punk for me)
Pink Floyd
Red Sparrowes
Refused
Russian Circles
Sonic Youth
These Snakes are Arms 
Thrice
The Reign of Kindo (great jazz/indie rock band)
VersaEmerge
Wes Montgomery
Yes

So as you can see, my heart is mainly in rock music of all kinds, from poppier stuff, all the way to the most extreme metal.
But I certainly don't close my mind off to other stuff, I like some jazz, some classical (mainly of the Romantic era onwards, not so much into the earlier periods) and even some hip hop.
I just kinda like how because of what I listen too, it enables me to jam in a variety of settings, from guys in their 40s/50s playing blues rock, to pop punk/alt rock or death metal, whatever. I don't like being confined to one of a few genres with my playing.


----------



## Shinto

I wish I could get out of this conventional rock/metal rut I'm in right now.
Sure rock is pretty diverse, but I'm nearly bored with what I've found so far.
Classical/Baroque? Rap/Hip Hop/R&B? Jazz? Blues? Electronica? Pop (no Top 20 though)? Enlighten me!


----------



## Daemoniac

Kind of... It's sort of 40% different types of industrial (EBM/Noise/Electro Industrial/Futurepop/Coldwave etc..), 40% "metal" of various forms, and then some other random stuff.


----------



## SnowfaLL

this is what I listen to basically everyday. I hardly listen to any metal at all, maybe Megadeth or Death once a week.. thats about it.





Also started getting into this awesome alto player named Jeff Kashiwa.. Totally recommend checking him out if you're into great smooth jazz.


----------



## C2Aye

NickCormier said:


> this is what I listen to basically everyday. I hardly listen to any metal at all, maybe Megadeth or Death once a week.. thats about it.




Jamiroquai, YES. And Love Foolosophy is one of my favourite songs ever and my favourite bass line to play.


----------



## Charles

All I've heard from Jamiroquai to this point is "Canned Heat" so rep to you both for introducing me to this awesomeness.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I'd have to say that "Black Capricorn Day" is my fav Jamiroquai song. So heavy


----------



## dantel666

I went through a huge metal phase when I started high school, but over the past year ive grown out of it.

I listen to alot of different music now. one of my favorite bands currently is nevershoutnever. cheesy i know but I enjoy it. I've also been listening to The Cure a lot to.

I just listen to what I enjoy listening to now and dont care what people think.


----------



## cradleofflames

I started listening to music when I was 5 with my brother's Appetite for Destruction tape. The first CD I bought was Metallica followed shortly thereafter by Ozzy. My parents got me into classical music and classic rock along the way. My Dad listened to classic rock radio every day. That station liked to do giveaways where they'd play a few seconds of a song backwards. By the time I was 8 I knew nearly every one almost immediately unfortunately my Dad didn't dial fast enough...

These days I listen to mostly prog rock, fusion, electronica, and J-pop being a hardcore anime fan.

My recent play list includes:
Al Di Meola
The Atomica Project
The Cure
Deftones
Dido
Dream Theater
Endless Blue
Eufonius
Kotoko
Massive Attack
Ohm
Pink Floyd
Portishead
Round Table feat. Nino
Rush
Slowdive
Suga Shikao
The Smashing Pumpkins
Tool
U2


----------



## beefshoes

I used to listen to Metal pretty much exclusively from the time I was 11 until 14 or so.
I listen to a lot of different genres but I have been listening to Post-Rock, Shoegaze, and Ambient music for a couple of years more than any other genres.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'm about 40% metal than the rest is all rap, various electronic genres and jazz. Very little classic unfortunately 

And no rock


----------



## Mordacain

I'm primarily progressive rock atm. I actually loathe just about all screaming / guttural vocals so that nixes 90% modern metal for me. I will tolerate some as long as the music backing the awful vocals rocks.

I grew up on folk, bluegrass and classical. I was a pretty big snob up until I got into Tool. Tool really introduced me to the heavier grooves and I also kind of saw them as a spiritual successor to Pink Floyd.

Current obsession for me is Dream Theater and LTE and I've gone back from there to pickup some Al DiMeola, Allan Holdsworth and other lighter, but equally technical influences.

The newest metal band that I've gotten into is Mutiny Within. Love Chris Clancy's vocals.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Although metal is my main love I certainly enjoy many other genres of music, various types of jazz(Ornette Coleman, John Zorn, Coletrane, Miles Davis), indie rock (esp. the band 'Low'), fusion (Allan Holdsworth), Modernist and romantic Classical (Stravinsky/Schoenberg/Mussorgsky/John Zorn's 'Magick' Album), electronic stuff (VNV Nation, More recent Ulver, Merzbow, Nadja, Environmental Sound Collapse), and some noise stuff.

I even like some country (16 Horsepower/Woven Hand) and Rap (Dalek).

In general I just like music that's really different and unique, stuff you can just tell the artisits are truly doing their own thing and don't really care about how it is recieved.
And in my opinion the more experimental, bizarre, out there and alien it is, the better-no matter what it is I am listgening to, I like to be challenged. If I can understand everything on the first listen (or even before my first listen concludes) I am somewhat dissatisfied, not that I don't like simple things ever, but I tend to find more joy in exploring the unknown and figuring things out than having cliches spoonfed to me.

There are no bad styles, just styles done poorly.

Of course all this is IMHO.


----------



## Sang-Drax

It depends a lot on the environment, though. When I'm listening to music in a loud place - such as in the subway, on my way to work; or at the gym - I tend to listen more to metal because there's less dynamics, and, thus, there are fewer parts I won't hear a thing.

Otherwise, when I'm at home, I tend to listen more to post-rock, celtic music, soundtracks, and various rock subgenres - from poppyish ones like 30 Seconds to Mars and U2 to artsy ones like Radiohead, The Gathering, and Tool. I can't say which genre predominates overall .


----------



## The Somberlain

I mainly listen to folk, indie, and avant garde music...


----------



## AVWIII

I'm realllllly picky with my music. I do enjoy metal, but I can't stomach a band that "sounds just like _______ !" which is what a lot of metal seems to do.
When I want really awe inspiring music I usually hit up post rock.
Do Make Say Think was recommended to me by a good friend years back and they're still my perennial favourite.

But I really enjoy some of the modern folk stuff like 
The Tallest Man on earth

Or The Wilderness of Manitoba. The four part vocal harmonies seriously give me goosebumps.

I can get into electronic, but it usually has to have sporadic rhythms or organic elements
Such as Venetian snares

I basically listen to anything I can find interesting. Ska, Gypsy jazz, Bach, hip hop, death metal, cybergind, whatever.


----------



## Cabinet

^^^Good album by Venetian Snares, but not his best IMO, electronic wise. He's got some other really good stuff out there but if you want to stick with the organic stuff I don't know if you would like it

On topic: I'm really picky with my metal. Most of it is really fast technical stuff, Necrophagist, Cynic

But I really like jazz because it's just so out there, everything can be really difficult to some people who haven't learned how to analyze it but to an experienced jazz musician it must feel like it's second nature. I guess there a lot of things that need to be mastered to really learn how it all fits, that's why I like it at least.

Unfortunately my theory isn't good enough to understand most of these progressions or chords, but I'll get there one day


----------



## AVWIII

> Venetian Snares, but not his best IMO, electronic wise.


Yeah. I've heard most of his other albums. Crazy, awesome stuff. This one just caught my interest a little more with the use of strings and whatnots.


----------



## Cabinet

AVWIII said:


> Yeah. I've heard most of his other albums. Crazy, awesome stuff. This one just caught my interest a little more with the use of strings and whatnots.


Totally, it's a really cool concept and there is a lot of energy to it. But I prefer some of his stuff that's a little darker and sounds a little more broken.


----------



## misingonestring

I do occassionally listen to some blues rock and some jazz fusion styles.


----------



## guitareben

YES! I would HATE to JUST listen to metal, i like variation. I kinda listen to stuff like this:

Steve Vai (i never get tired of him)
Guthrie
Satch (a bit)
Andy Mckee
Planet X
Niacin
Andy Timmons
Rodrigo y Gabriela

And then the non rock ish stuff

Joe Pass (so great!!!)
Pat Methany ( a bit)
Ludivico einoudi
J. S. Bach
Mozart
Igor Stravinsky 
Keith Jarret

And sometime Sorabji....

Metal tires me sometimes and so i need to branch out and become more versatile. + Jammin with metalhead kids sucks, so I don't want to be like them.


----------



## mmr007

Actually while I love metal....I'm about the weirdest metal head I know for my tastes.

My favorite genre of music is classical and I particularly enjoy Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Bach, Kachaturian just to name a few. It is a music genre to chill to and really pumps me....the heaviest music you'll ever hear without distortion


----------



## troyguitar

I like metal and rock but none of the stuff that's popular on this board. Give me Crimson Glory, HammerFall, Helloween or some good old Whitesnake, Dokken, Journey, Bon Jovi, etc. It seems most people today don't even call any of that metal though since there are no growls or blastbeats or breakdowns, so I guess I don't listen to metal at all!

Something that I love that has not been mentioned here is the CD "Heavy Machinery" featuring Jens Johansson (Stratovarius), his brother Anders (HammerFall), and Allan Holdsworth. It's not metal at all but it is fucking amazing. Those guys are insanely talented, it's not fair!


----------



## Deadnightshade

I discovered her recently (cool video btw)


Also Dead Can Dance,Arcana,Brendan Perry (the co-singer/songwriter multi-instrumentalist along with Lisa Gerrard)





Also i discovered recently Woven Hand



I mean..this performance..damn! :


----------



## Sang-Drax

troyguitar said:


> I like metal and rock but none of the stuff that's popular on this board. Give me Crimson Glory, HammerFall, Helloween or some good old Whitesnake, Dokken, Journey, Bon Jovi, etc. It seems most people today don't even call any of that metal though since there are no growls or blastbeats or breakdowns, so I guess I don't listen to metal at all!
> 
> Something that I love that has not been mentioned here is the CD "Heavy Machinery" featuring Jens Johansson (Stratovarius), his brother Anders (HammerFall), and Allan Holdsworth. It's not metal at all but it is fucking amazing. Those guys are insanely talented, it's not fair!



I was really into power metal a few years ago... I can barely stand the genre these days, but Helloween is an exception - I keep coming back to them time and again


----------



## guitareben

troyguitar said:


> Something that I love that has not been mentioned here is the CD "Heavy Machinery" featuring Jens Johansson (Stratovarius), his brother Anders (HammerFall), and Allan Holdsworth. It's not metal at all but it is fucking amazing. Those guys are insanely talented, it's not fair!



It is a bloody amazing cd!


----------



## Holy Katana

I don't listen to metal often anymore. I do on occasion, but generally, I listen to post-punk, indie, jazz, industrial, various electronic genres, and classical these days.

I probably should change my avatar.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

C2Aye said:


> Jupiter always did it for me







All_¥our_Bass;2118930 said:


> In general I just like music that's really different and unique, stuff you can just tell the artisits are truly doing their own thing and don't really care about how it is recieved.
> And in my opinion the more experimental, bizarre, out there and alien it is, the better-no matter what it is I am listgening to, I like to be challenged. If I can understand everything on the first listen (or even before my first listen concludes) I am somewhat dissatisfied, not that I don't like simple things ever, but I tend to find more joy in exploring the unknown and figuring things out than having cliches spoonfed to me.
> 
> There are no bad styles, just styles done poorly.
> 
> Of course all this is IMHO.





Difficult music is the best, provided you take the time to appreciate it. I gain more pleasure from music that just grates against the ears than I could ever receive from some four-minute pop diddy, or most non-experimental music. Unfortunately, most people don't know how to do this. Conversely, I don't have an appreciation for any popular music that I know, because the first time I hear a song in that style, I listen pretty passively and say, "Okay, now that that's over with..."

Not to say that there's no merit in the styles that don't make use of oddity. I can appreciate the musicianship in any setting, no matter the level of technique. Radio music just doesn't phase me. Sorry, radio music. This makes it a little difficult to interact with people on the basis of music, you wouldn't want me to pick out music at a party, but what is music if not something personal? I can list every reason why I like a piece of music and every reason why I dislike another piece of music, which is an admission of my own opinion, but music as an art is subjective so you better damn well have an opinion. 

I don't think I have a very wide palette of music, which is something that I wish was different. I love what I listen to, though. In response to the OP, I hardly listen to metal. Unfortunately, I listen to too much 70's prog. Anyway, here are a bunch of artists that I draw regular listening from:

Alice In Chains
Apoptygma Berzerk
ARK
Art Bears
Asia
Bauhaus
Beardfish
Captain Beyond
The Cure
Depeche Mode
The Discocks
Egg
ELO
Elton John scream
ELP
Genesis
Gentle Giant
Ghetto Bombs
Henry Cow
King Crimson
KMFDM (Not so much anymore; more so back when I was a teenager... for good reason. )
Leonard Cohen
Love
Mates Of State
Peter Hammill
Peter Murphy
Prince
Rush
Soft Machine
Steely Dan
Sun Ra
Thelonious Monk
Van Der Graaf Generator
Yes

Classical, I like Romantic and Impressionist stuff. Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Debussy, Ravel, Berg (Yeah, I know, he was Second Viennese School, but he has Romantic sensibilities.), Steve Reich, Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Clara Schumann, Robert Schumann, Henri DuParc, Holst, that sort of thing.

But, hey, check this out:


----------



## Murmel

We're working with Jazz history right now in school (pretty much just started) and we got hear some songs or parts of songs.. I must say, kinda diggin' what I've heard so far.

On a side note, I found this Japanese rock artist, Eikichi Yazawa. He's been going at it for like 35 years. He's pretty good I must say.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Murmel said:


> We're working with Jazz history right now in school (pretty much just started) and we got hear some songs or parts of songs.. I must say, kinda diggin' what I've heard so far.



When I took jazz history, the professor would play the entirety of every track. The first side of Free Jazz is thirty-seven minutes long. 
I'm glad that he did it that way, though. I'm a proponent of observing art in its complete state.




> On a side note, I found this Japanese rock artist, Eikichi Yazawa. He's been going at it for like 35 years. He's pretty good I must say.




3:39 - "We're middle-aged. We're middle-aged. HOORAAAY!!!"

Just joking, that was pretty good.


----------



## Murmel

SchecterWhore said:


> 3:39 - "We're middle-aged. We're middle-aged. HOORAAAY!!!"
> 
> Just joking, that was pretty good.


God damnit, now I'm gonna hear that every time I listen to the song


----------



## Nick1

I hardly listen to metal at all to be honest. I play it quite often. But most of the time I listen to movie soundtracks, jazz, progressive rock, bluegrass and classic rock and lately Ive really been digging celtic music. A lot of stuff that isnt totally dominated by guitar.


----------



## possumkiller

I started with Metallica and got heavier and heavier as time went on until I just couldnt get heavier anymore. Then I got good and bored with it all. All the metal bands do the same shit nowadays and it really bores me. I always did listen to classics like Floyd, Zeppelin and stuff as well as metal but now metal just doesnt interest me like it used to. 

Lately Ive gotten really heavy into The Shadows, The Ventures, Dick Dale, Link Wray, and all that old school rock sound from the late 50s early 60s. Ive also gotten into the Les Paul Trio (from like the 40s?) and what Les Paul and Mary Ford were doing together. You can really hear some amazing things going back in time like that. It made me realise that all the musicians I worshipped from todays music really arent as great as I thought they were.


----------



## McCap

Well, apart from Devin, Pain of Salvation I don't really own any metal CDs.
But I do occasionally listen to metal here and there.


----------



## Wi77iam

Yeah I've been getting bored of metal lately, picking up on the jazzy fusion shit.
Listening to lots of Guthrie, Adam Nitti, Greg Howe and shit like that.. but I WANT MOREE!! Any more recommendations?


----------



## possumkiller

Wi77iam said:


> Yeah I've been getting bored of metal lately, picking up on the jazzy shit. Any more recommendations?


 
Ive been getting into that weird old jazz shit like gypsy jazz (I think??) and stuff guys play on expensive ass archtops. Trouble is I have ZERO references  

I need recommendations! Like stuff with those weird chords and solos that sound all out of tune and random and stuff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan Holdsworth would be the natural Jazz-fusion reccomendation, though his music maybe incredibly dense and can be daunting at first listen. Still, great music overall. Other Jazz fusion stuff would be Veritu (IIRC that's how you spell it), with Ritchie Kotzen playing with Stanley Jordan. 

There's Alex Skolnick Trio. It's familiar territory (the guitarist from Testament doing Jazz renditions of Rock/Metal classics) so it may be a good start. Another one would be Andy Summers (The Police) and his Jazz moments. 

Django Reindhart would be the obvious gypsy-jazz starter too. Amazing player. And of course everything with Al Di Meola, John Mcglauchlin and Paco De Lucia (or all three of them together! ).


----------



## possumkiller

Thanks!


----------



## Holy Katana

Are you specifically looking for guitar-centric jazz, or will anything do? Because Brad Mehldau is perfect, since he's incredibly harmonically advanced (even by jazz standards; seriously, the dude's on a completely different level than everyone else, save maybe Kurt Rosenwinkel), and as an added bonus, he plays a ton of covers of rock songs. Particularly Radiohead and the Beatles, but he's also done a great version of Black Hole Sun, and did a killer jazz-funk cover of Wonderwall that kicks the living shit out of the original song. The only problem is that he's a pianist.



This isn't his most impressive reharmonization (it's just a fairly basic blues turnaround for the verse, with some other stuff for the chorus), but I love it because it has serious groove.

I also recommend Kurt Rosenwinkel. Fantastic player, one of the best guitar tones in jazz, and with the harmonic sense of a piano player. He also uses alternate tunings a lot, and I mean a lot.


----------



## possumkiller

I was really talking about those guys jamming on old ass acoustic archtops (just found out that MEDIUM size strings for them are .013-.057!!!!! tuned to standard!!!!!) with a lead and rhythm player. I really like piano jazz stuff too. Does anyone remember the original Gran Tourismo on PS1? That music that was always playing when you were changing wheels and buying cars and shit. That was sweet.


----------



## kung_fu

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Alan Holdsworth would be the natural Jazz-fusion reccomendation, though his music maybe incredibly dense and can be daunting at first listen. Still, great music overall. Other Jazz fusion stuff would be Veritu (IIRC that's how you spell it), with Ritchie Kotzen playing with Stanley *Clarke*.



Fixed, good recommendations though

I haven't posted here yet for some reason, but i'm mostly a jazz and rock guy these days. Just not much in the metal realm i find interesting these days.


----------



## Holy Katana

possumkiller said:


> I was really talking about those guys jamming on old ass acoustic archtops (just found out that MEDIUM size strings for them are .013-.057!!!!! tuned to standard!!!!!) with a lead and rhythm player. I really like piano jazz stuff too. Does anyone remember the original Gran Tourismo on PS1? That music that was always playing when you were changing wheels and buying cars and shit. That was sweet.


.013-.057 is medium for acoustics, too. Most jazz guitarists use heavy strings, with .013-.057 being a popular choice. Even fusion guys tend to use heavier strings than their rock counterparts. There are still a bunch of small companies and luthiers making old-school acoustic archtops, although I tend to be partial to more modern-styled acoustic archtops.

I'll show you some fingerstyle solo jazz guitarists, since they fulfill both lead and rhythm duties. Generally, jazz doesn't have two guitar players unless it's gypsy jazz. Fingerstyle jazz guitar is a bitch to learn at first, but it's fun as hell to play.

Joe Pass is the god of this style:



There are several guys who play sevens, too, since the extra string really helps with playing basslines while you're playing melodies and chords high up on the neck.


----------



## possumkiller

I LOVE his hair and moustache. Manly baldness. He is definitly badass.


----------



## Holy Katana

Jody Fisher is a monster, too. I wish I took his class when I went to National Guitar Workshop, since they don't have it in Nashville anymore 

I did get to meet him and see him play, though, which was cool.



Plus, he plays a Klein! He gets an awesome jazz tone from EMGs in a solidbody, which must be applauded.

If you're feeling ballsy enough, check this old Hot Licks video lesson out from Joe Pass and try to play along. Here's part 1:



Part 2: 



Part 3:



Part 4:



Part 5:



It helped me out a lot earlier on. In fact, I'm probably going to have another look at it now that I have it up in a window.


----------



## possumkiller

Ok so I am officially a Django Reinhardt convert. Holy shit that was exactly the kind of stuff I was looking for.


----------



## SirMyghin

I listened to a lot of metal 4 -5 years ago, not so much now. I still like it usually, but a lot of the bands I like fell out. Never anything with screaming vox though, more a power metal guy, you know where the singers can actually sing (I do not see grunting as a talent, more something I do when I am really tired/pissed) It really ruins to stuff for me, not to mention oversaturated tone is a huge no no for me. The brutals sounds like the poops imo. Dynamics are pivotal, and when there is so much gain you don't have any, you lose. 

I listen to tonnes of 70's rock, particular fancy is Jethro tull
Classical I like Strauss Jr, Beethoven, and Vivaldi a fair bit. I have a soft spot for Paganini also (I listen to much more these are just my favourites). 
Country is something I appreciate, man these guitarist rip and it is generally so much more relevant than shred. Danny Gatton, Brent Mason, Braid Paisley.. These guys could eat most of us alive I think. Not to mention the Hellecasters....
Folk!, a particularly interesting folk artist has evolved a lot, I would kind of call him Alt/folk now, Iron and Wine. Very good stuff.
Ayreon was metal I really enjoyed but he has really moved beyond metal.
Rush is and will always be my favourite, saw them the 3rd time this summer (R30 at 18, S&A leg 1, Time Machine)
Jazz, I like fusion and old school hot club type stuff.


I guess the unfortunate truth is the majority of the ERG market is into metal and just wants lower power chords. I noticed a fair bit are younger though so they will likely grow into something more over time. The old axiom rings true often, it takes 6 months to make a rock star, 10 years to make a musician.


----------



## JohnIce

^^Those Joe Pass videos are solid gold, thanks for posting! 

-edit- I'm currently listening to a lot of stuff that kind of use ambient influences in more down-to-earth, often acoustic music. Kaki King does this really well, it's very spacey and ethereal but it does in no way sound "electronic" or synth-based.



I also really like the new Alicia Keys record... it has the same vibe, very atmospheric and ambient but with a distinct vintage vibe. Kind of like a mellow acid jazz thing...


----------



## metalmonster

used to listen to tons of metal music , but turns out i try to play jazz , classical ...

d i do quite a lot of mixes in drum&bass style (about to release some stuff , don't care if i'm still underground , as long as my tracks don't die on a computer's disk drive) and even trip-hop by now (and that's a very serious project even if it's recent , i'm so into it ! ) 

but really , listening to more and more "other" music made my flame for guitar live through years ...


----------



## natra_vedrov

So much good stuff here, thanks for sharing 
Especially I enjoyed Ivo Papazov's band and the finger style guitarists of course.
When I'm listening to metal these days it sounds boring mostly(with some exceptions), even a so called prog/tech metal-concert lately felt like the same band playing the same rhythm over and over with slight variations, but in fact there were 3 bands, I just don't feel it anymore  
I like post-rock, breakcore and anything I might find interesting, I'm trying not to ignore any new music.
From jazz I like also Petrucciani and some, who were already mentioned in this thread, Hiromi Uehara("time out" with David Fiuczynski on guitar) is a discovery from not long ago. Also bands like "Lye by mistake" or "Panzerballett"(mentioned below) sound like an interesting mixture of heavy guitars and jazzy solos to me.
Anyway, I wanted to share some stuff I find interesting:
1. Panzerballett - jazz-metal, jazz musicians performing meshuggah-style with heavy guitars, yet live it's like real jazz, many solos, also themes one might recognize. The projects' mastermind Jan Zehrfeld told us at the concert that he wrote his diploma about Meshuggah(maybe he studied musicology, I don't know): http://www.myspace.com/panzerballett
2. Hans Lüdemann - piano with quarter-notes(triggered per midi), really interesting concert lately, check him out: Myspace


----------



## scoot

I do listen to a lot of metal, but I listen to lots of other genres as well, I'm definitely not metal exclusive. Good music is good music, and a lot of the music I like shares similarities between all the genres, whether it's metal, classical, jazz, funk, fusion, whatever. 

Music that blends multiple styles and genres into a cohesive whole is my favorite


----------



## StratoJazz

I'm getting a degree in jazz performance, however, i'm also a guitar player. I like the music that my instrument dominates, Rock, Jazz, Blues, Metal, Country, etc. I like the Guitar and almost any music in which it features.

While there are alot of Jazz guitar purists that keep the tradition alive, i think there are many guitar players traditional jazz players can learn from, Yngwie Malmsteen, Danny Gatton, Paul Gilbert, Pat Metheny, Segovia, and Jimi Hendrix. 

If you play multiple styles, you slowly figure out that your still playing a guitar, if that makes sense. You don't really apply any particularly radical new way of playing, if you do, it's primarily conceptual. An example might be improvising over a funk groove vs. rhythm changes vs. playing over Autumn Leaves.



I went of on a tangent, however, yes, it's *GOOD* to listen to other styles. Apply what you learn in one to the other. It also helps if Jazz gets boring, because it does.


----------



## Charles

StratoJazz said:


> I'm getting a degree in jazz performance, however, i'm also a guitar player. I like the music that my instrument dominates, Rock, Jazz, Blues, Metal, Country, etc. I like the Guitar and almost any music in which it features.
> 
> While there are alot of Jazz guitar purists that keep the tradition alive, i think there are many guitar players traditional jazz players can learn from, Yngwie Malmsteen, Danny Gatton, Paul Gilbert, Pat Metheny, Segovia, and Jimi Hendrix.
> 
> If you play multiple styles, you slowly figure out that your still playing a guitar, if that makes sense. You don't really apply any particularly radical new way of playing, if you do, it's primarily conceptual. An example might be improvising over a funk groove vs. rhythm changes vs. playing over Autumn Leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> I went of on a tangent, however, yes, it's *GOOD* to listen to other styles. Apply what you learn in one to the other. It also helps if Jazz gets boring, because it does.



Amen, dude. At the end of the day I just like to play guitar, so no single genre really jumps out to me enough where all I want to play is that.

Mike Johnston, a big drummer on YouTube, was once asked why he never focused on a particular style said it quite concisely for me:

"Dude, I just like playing the drums. The more genres I play the more drums I can play. The more drums I can play the happier I am."

Replace "drums" with "guitar" and you've got me.


----------



## Acatalepsy

My taste seems to be split between extreme metal (death, black, doom) and classical with some jazz thrown in. 

Billy-Pilgrim


----------



## oompa

Started out on rock, went through every metal genre I can think of.

The only stuff that entertains me now is experimental/fusion/technical metal.. stuff that throws me off.

That's the only metal that Interests me anymore. Would say my music listening could be divided like this:

25% Experimental, Fusion or Technical Metal
25% Trippy Moody, Ambient, Atmospheric Electronic Chillout.
20% Soundtrack music from Video games or Movies or similar
20% 70's Rock ish
10% Other random stuff


----------



## what is this monstrosity

I've got some pretty random taste in music, metals only being small precent of what i listen to. i love toby drive (kayo dot, maundilin of the well) naked city but i love most music


----------



## SenorDingDong

I will gladly say I fit to this thread, I'm still getting my balls viced all the time in the General Music section for not wanting screaming music suggestions.

I love everything from New Age to Jazz, to Indie, Alternative, prog, to country... Metal now takes up a very small portion of what I listen to.


----------



## troyguitar

Listening to Friday Night in San Francisco right now and wondering why I even have all of these electric guitars and amps...


----------



## XEN

I love metal, always have, the more in your face, the better, but you'd hardly guess by my own music. I've always found more inspiration on my acoustic or even on the piano than on grinding electric guitar tones, and the vibe of my music is invariably happy and positive, even when I might be in a real funk.

That being said, on any given day my listening mix might include Toto, Journey, Van Halen, George Benson, AAL, Alice in Chains, Dave Matthews, Matthias Eklundh, Devildriver, Slipknot, Meshuggah, Seal, Vanessa Williams, Andy McKee, Dimmu Borgir, Bela Fleck, and Berlioz.

I love MUSIC.


----------



## shadowsea

in HS i was huge into all forms of metal

now i'm progressing more into ambient, drone, atmospheric, jazz, electronic, dance, uk hardcore, dubstep, and more


----------



## darbdavys

Used to like technical metal a lot (Necrophagist, Beneath the Massacre, stuff like that) but grew bored of it. The only technical band I still listen to is Animals as Leaders, it remained one of my favs.
My favorite band is Pink Floyd (loved them since I was 11, but never listened to them as much as I do now). But I also love me some psybient, namely Shpongle, they're downright AMAZING. 



so basically, more emotional, psychedelic music stuck to me.


----------



## Alberto7

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I mostly listen to pop of all sorts. lots of 70's/80's pop like steely dan, toto, billy joel, etc. Also alot of current pop like lady gaga, katy perry, jordin sparks, scissor sisters. Lots of musicals, and alot of prog like genesis, transatlantic, spock's beard. A ton of classical/art music/etc.
> And also metal



Gotta love some of that good ol' prog! Spock's Beard, Transatlantic (one of my favorite bands ever, whom I got to see on their latest tour), Enchant, Neal Morse's solo stuff, Marillion (whom I got to see at Rock in Rio 2010), etc.

Metal has played a predominant role in my life, but as of 2 years ago or so I've really drifted away from it. All to the point that I can barely stand growled vocals anymore. The harshest metal I listen to are Periphery (once in a blue moon) and Opeth.

Apart from that, I listen to a lot of acoustic fingerstyle instrumental music (Antoine Dufour and Andy McKee, mainly, and I also love Kaki King). A tiny bit of electronic music (Dirtyphonics, some Dan Deacon). I also love some old school bluesy stuff; I'm a huge Tom Waits fan, he's got to be one of my all-time favorite songwriters. I also love ambient music, along the lines of Chroma Key. Some pop as well. Pop being the broad genre it is, I like everything from Blackfield to Dido, Shakira's first two albums, etc. I also love the band "Wings", with Paul McCartney. My dad has influenced me a lot, and it's because of him that I love some salsa as well, along with instrumental latin jazz.

My favorite band has to be Porcupine Tree though. They have everything I look for in music, blended perfectly. Tool are also one of those bands that I can't help but love.

I'll listen to pretty much anything as long as it's original, has got some meaning behind it, and has at least a tiny bit of musical complexity . Of course, there's also that "I just love it" factor that one can't explain  which is what happens most of the time to me.


----------



## kmanick

Lately I've been really getting into Bebop Jazz. I love the Charlie Parker lines etc.
I've been slowly incorporating it into my own 7 string "shreddy" stuff, to try and make it more
interesting to listen to and play. (enough with all of the Phrygian Dominant already )


----------



## fredw138

I'm reviving this thread, cause it seems fun.

Metal is probably my most listened-to genre, but I'd say I have diverse tastes. I grew up on classical music and prog rock, since that's what my dad liked. Classical was what I started with on piano as well. I did always have an affinity for the darker romantic-era stuff though: Wagner, Holst, Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Stravinski, etc.

Also, being that my main music project is an Aggrotech/Dark-Electro act (though, I'm morphing it into a more industrial metal sound), I like a lot of EBM/Industrial/Synthpop stuff. It's cool to see that several other people have said they enjoy this sort of music! I also like some of the less aggressive/dark electronic music, especially in the trance genre.

I'm also a fan of gothic and shoegaze stuff, as I think those high-delay drone riffs over add9 chords can sound cool (think Fields of the Nephilim). I also don't mind some indie rock (in the 80s and 90s sense of the word - rock that is INDIE - not whiny 3-chord modern rock for hipsters).

Of course, I do love metal, especially the stuff that has a dark classical influence. So I'm all about some prog, gothic, death and black metal. I also love power metal and some of the more melodic heavy metal like Iron Maiden.

That being said, I'm not a huge fan of the chugga chugga music (deathcore, 'djent', metalcore, nu metal, groove metal, etc), nor am I a fan of the whole "straight up rock n' roll" stuff that tends to be loaded down with pentatonic/blues licks over open A, E, G and D chords. Not knocking it, just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Solodini

I'm one of those reformed metalhead-types. Spent my teens listening to Pantera et c. Grew into Dream Theater but that was transitionary. I cringe at DT now.

Getting heavily into AAL but love Kaki King, James Taylor, Freak Kitchen, Mew, Chopin's chord sequences make me wet myself.

Above all I'm a Zappa fanboy and proud.

Always love a bit of groove, be that Stevie Wonder or Lamb of God.

Like my hip-hop and electronic music. Actually have some of Lupe Fiasco's lyrics tattooed on my leg ("... and if the rain stops and everything's dry she would cry just so I can drink the tears from her eyes")

I can't stand this Djent classification for the oft-ranted reasons. A lot of it falls into the calling itself progressive/tech and just being as contrived and image conscious of everyone else. AAL & SiKth/Aliases are wonderful but pigeonholed with the "we're playing 4 bars of 4/4 over a slightly off sounding drum beat and throwing down so we're tech" masses.

I'd rather 4/4 that sounds interesting than off. I write in odd groupings but strive to make it flow. I seem to succeed in that sense.


----------



## Bones43x

I listen to alot of metal, but anymore I don't think it's most of what I listen to...maybe half. I listen to alot of progressive, classic rock, some punk, and also contemporary Christian music, which is know is not popular around here.

My favorite band is Dream Theater, but some of my non-metal favorites are:

Yes
Rush
Chicago
dredg
Neal Morse
Pink Floyd
Stevie Ray Vaughan
David Crowder Band
Jars of Clay
Soundgarden
Emerson, Lake & Palmer

I really would love to find some instrumental guitar-based jazz or even big band-type jazz.


----------



## Solodini

Bones43x said:


> I listen to alot of metal, but anymore I don't think it's most of what I listen to...maybe half. I listen to alot of progressive, classic rock, some punk, and also contemporary Christian music, which is know is not popular around here.
> 
> My favorite band is Dream Theater, but some of my non-metal favorites are:
> 
> Yes
> Rush
> Chicago
> dredg
> Neal Morse
> Pink Floyd
> Stevie Ray Vaughan
> David Crowder Band
> Jars of Clay
> Soundgarden
> Emerson, Lake & Palmer
> 
> I really would love to find some instrumental guitar-based jazz or even big band-type jazz.



There's some bands who's status as christian bands, not just bands of christians, surprise me. He Is Legend are one of them. Their "I Am Hollywood" album is fun.

Try Kurt Rosenwinkel for some nice modern guitar jazz without unnecessary wank.


----------



## Curt

I like metal, but it's not my favorite kind of music...

lately i've been listening to a lot of stuff that's not metal, like:

Coheed and Cambria(one of my favorite bands) as well as the side projects
Davenport Cabinet
English Panther(pre-Davenport Cabinet)
The Prizefighter Inferno
been listening to a ton of Gary Moore, Larry Carlton, Alan Holdsworth, Pat Metheny as well.


----------



## Hollowway

I like pretty much everything except country. Let me restate that: I HATE country. Currently on my iphone I've got:
Rancid
Sisters of Mercy
Bauhaus
The Cure (lots and lots of The Cure. Best pop band ever!)
The Police
Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Linkin Park
Van Halen
Rush
Chemical Brothers
Pink Floyd (The Wall era stuff mainly)
Bjork
The Pixies
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Smashing Pumpkins
Rodrigo y Gabriella
Michael Hedges (still one of the best live shows I've ever seen. Buffalo Stance!)

And of course I've got Keith Merrow, Periphery AAL, Chimp Spanner, Spawn of Possession, etc.

Anyone looking for non-music to listen to, you GOTTA check out This American Life and Planet Money on NPR. You can download the free podcasts from iTunes. I find that after listening to a bunch of music I want to listen to talking, and this totally fits the bill.


----------



## Solodini

Hollowway said:


> I like pretty much everything except country. Let me restate that: I HATE country. Currently on my iphone I've got:
> Rancid
> Sisters of Mercy
> Bauhaus
> The Cure (lots and lots of The Cure. Best pop band ever!)
> The Police
> Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
> Linkin Park
> Van Halen
> Rush
> Chemical Brothers
> Pink Floyd (The Wall era stuff mainly)
> Bjork
> The Pixies
> Red Hot Chili Peppers
> Smashing Pumpkins
> Rodrigo y Gabriella
> Michael Hedges (still one of the best live shows I've ever seen. Buffalo Stance!)
> 
> And of course I've got Keith Merrow, Periphery AAL, Chimp Spanner, Spawn of Possession, etc.
> 
> Anyone looking for non-music to listen to, you GOTTA check out This American Life and Planet Money on NPR. You can download the free podcasts from iTunes. I find that after listening to a bunch of music I want to listen to talking, and this totally fits the bill.



There is a lot of terrible country but I think to the same degree that there's terrible metal or hip hop. It's only been recent but I'm slowly getting into country, mostly for how it can massively extend my playing abilities.



JohnIce said:


> I'm currently listening to a lot of stuff that kind of use ambient influences in more down-to-earth, often acoustic music. Kaki King does this really well, it's very spacey and ethereal but it does in no way sound "electronic" or synth-based.





I just noticed that you posted this above me. Well done. Love Kaki so much. Great song. You should look up the videos of her with her home made koto, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## SirMyghin

Hollowway said:


> I like pretty much everything except country. Let me restate that: I HATE country.




Wimp , how you can tolerate Linkin Park but not country is beyond me.


----------



## Curt

SirMyghin said:


> Wimp , how you can tolerate Linkin Park but not country is beyond me.



+1 to this.

I love some good country.

Then again, when you're related to Waylon and Shooter Jennings, and most of the rest of your family is into it and you were raised on it... it's kind of hard to not be into it. 

now that we're talking country...

Brad Paisley, Danny Gatton(okay, so his playing isn't strictly country, but still), Keith Urban, Alabama, and Vince Gill have all been getting a decent amount of play lately.


----------



## Bones43x

I can't stand rap or country. I live in TN, where almost everyone listens to country. The guys at work KILL me with their radios. 2 guys around me crank their radios up to the major country station, and another blasts his ipod through his radio. So at any given time you can hear 2 different country songs at once. Luckily, I have my ipod and my noise isolating IEMs to block it out.


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, country lovers on here! If someone can point me in the direction of good country music - ie either technically challenging, musically interesting, or boundary pushing, I will give it a listen. But if someone lists something like Shania Twain or Garth Brooks so help me GOD I will self combust. 
And I don't know how you guys can love metal but prefer country over Linkin Park. 

I'm in total agreement that there can be crappy metal, crappy hip hop, and crappy country. It could be that I've only been exposed to crappy country because I'm o ly aware of what I hear on the radio. So I will reopen my mind, brothas!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hollowway said:


> I like pretty much everything except country. Let me restate that: I HATE country.


 
Fair enough. Not all country ain't bad though:





And hopefully WESTERN counts, you know... BOTH kinds of music.


----------



## Solodini

Hollowway said:


> Wow, country lovers on here! If someone can point me in the direction of good country music - ie either technically challenging, musically interesting, or boundary pushing, I will give it a listen. But if someone lists something like Shania Twain or Garth Brooks so help me GOD I will self combust.
> And I don't know how you guys can love metal but prefer country over Linkin Park.
> 
> I'm in total agreement that there can be crappy metal, crappy hip hop, and crappy country. It could be that I've only been exposed to crappy country because I'm o ly aware of what I hear on the radio. So I will reopen my mind, brothas!




This.


----------



## SirMyghin

Curt said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> I love some good country.
> 
> Then again, when you're related to Waylon and Shooter Jennings, and most of the rest of your family is into it and you were raised on it... it's kind of hard to not be into it.
> 
> now that we're talking country...
> 
> Brad Paisley, Danny Gatton(okay, so his playing isn't strictly country, but still), Keith Urban, Alabama, and Vince Gill have all been getting a decent amount of play lately.



Related to Jennings(s) eh, that is pretty cool, and I agree, I grew up listening to country and while I didn't care for it too much at the time it stuck with me. Paisley and Gatton and just monster players too. Albert Lee and Brent Mason are two more absolutely amazing players.




Hollowway said:


> Wow, country lovers on here! If someone can point me in the direction of good country music - ie either technically challenging, musically interesting, or boundary pushing, I will give it a listen. But if someone lists something like Shania Twain or Garth Brooks so help me GOD I will self combust.
> And I don't know how you guys can love metal but prefer country over Linkin Park.
> 
> I'm in total agreement that there can be crappy metal, crappy hip hop, and crappy country. It could be that I've only been exposed to crappy country because I'm o ly aware of what I hear on the radio. So I will reopen my mind, brothas!




Ask and you shall recieve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pku7nC0bQsc&feature=related

A meddley of pickers and styles 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6BJ2E8eKww

And some Danny Gatton for good measure (this one is not strictly country)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyjtW-rvWoQ

(and something more country)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcDzFBupEMw

And Orange Blossom Special performed by the Hellecasters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKRB-VvSxfk


----------



## Behaving_badly

Not a big country fan, but I do love me some bluegrass. some of the stuf I've heard played on guitar, banjo, an mandolin blows me away. 

I enjoy metal a lot but I try o stay away from having only one "true love" genre
ReLly, any music that fuses genres is a favorite. I've been listening to this band "the jazz mandolin project the combines jazz and a bit of bluegrass and the great Bela Fleck
I've been wanting to start a metal/bluegrass/gypsy jazz project for quite a while now.......


----------



## musicaldeath

I started guitar with classic stuff like Pink Floyd and AC/DC as well as Guns n Roses... then I moved into punk/pop-punk, which led to bands like FFAF and Thursday... then I discovered Iron maiden when I was 15 and didn't look back. however now, the only metal I usually ever listen to is Tesseract, Cloudkicker and Dream Theater (obviously not all of DT is metal, but their recent efforts have them lumped there). I'm more into old jazz and Holdsworth. Stuff I can put on the headphones at work and listen to without beating my face on my desk. That being said, my writing style is predominantly prog/metal although I have, as of lately been trying to throw in some of the jazz and fusion elements I love.


----------



## ghostred7

I range all over the place too. I'm not sure if it's that Metal is back-seat or even....spread spectrum more or less for me. In my car, I have:

Queensryche (Mindcrime)
DT (Black Clouds and Silver Linings)
Arvel Bird (Native America violinist)
Al DiMeola custom complilation
Mix CD consisting of Frampton, AC/DC, Bad Co., Styx, Blue Oyster Cult, Dixie Dregs, Yes, and others in this era

I typically don't listen to the uber-heavy growling stuff as I can't get passed the vocals (music is usually awesome).


----------



## piggins411

Eh I don't listen to much metal. The small bit I do listen to I've only gotten into in the past few years. Some of the stuff I listen to:

Green Day
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Dream Theater
Muse
Queens of the Stone Age
Kyuss
Jimi Hendrix Experience
Between the Buried and Me
Arsis 
Pantera
Mastodon
Cynic
Rage Against the Machine
Stone Temple Pilots
WHY?
CAKE
Incubus
Soundgarden
Protest the Hero
Scale the Summit
The Mars Volta
Minus the Bear
This Town Needs Guns
RX Bandits
Sublime
Joe Satriani
Alice in Chains
Ben Folds Five
Maps & Atlases


More recently got into mathy stuff and indie hip-hop like Astronautilus.


----------



## Solodini

piggins411 said:


> More recently got into mathy stuff and indie hip-hop like Astronautilus.





Big love for Astronautalis.


----------



## piggins411

Solodini said:


> Big love for Astronautalis.



I just recently heard You and Yer Good Ideas and was pretty excited to find something fairly close to WHY? Coincidentally, if you have some suggestions, I'm all ears


----------



## Shadowspecced

Lots of Jazz, lots of fusion, and a decent amount of classic rock here. Although, I do listen to alot of metal, more so then I even play it, and as much as I like jazz and fusion, I usually like my metal to be raw, aggressive, and balls out.. Not a big fan of periphery, scale the summit, AAL and other newer, proggy bands.. Would much rather throw on The dead shall inherit..or a Brett Garsed album..


----------



## Solodini

piggins411 said:


> I just recently heard You and Yer Good Ideas and was pretty excited to find something fairly close to WHY? Coincidentally, if you have some suggestions, I'm all ears



I only heard Y&YGI recently, as well. I'd listened to the Nine Dark Theaters and Pomegranate albums quite a lot before that, though. Check out some of Jehst's stuff. That may float your boat.


----------



## signalgrey

i listen to alot of cello, alot of Fugazi, Adam Hurst and a bunch of punk bands from my younger years. I have a huge post-rock collection i have on regular listening sessions and i am huge fan of properly done Ambient stuff (stars of the lid, not that "omg ambi-djent" retarded shit that floats around here. Its not ambient if you chug on a F# for 5 mins over a shitty omnisphere patch)


----------



## Koop

Sometimes I get tired of metal and listen to pure acoustic for a couple days. It's nice and refreshing.


----------



## sytraxiplague

I love metal, but preferably things a bit more melodic and not much all out brutality, ex: Cynic, Death, Edge of Sanity, 3rd and the Mortal, Opeth.

I used to listen to metal a lot more, but nowadays I'm almost always listening to things like Rush, Yes, Genesis, Tangerine Dream, Pink Floyd, Stevie Wonder, Vince Dicola, Willie Nelson, etc. etc.


----------



## The Grief Hole

I do love metal but it is definitely not my predominant genre. I really enjoy classical and opera (which I studied at uni) and love a lot of ambient stuff. For example:

Charles Ives - The unanswered question is my favourite pice of music.
I think Maria Callas is the closest thing to a deity the world has ever seen.
Diamanda Gllas
Steve Roach's Dreamtime Return
Love Peter Gabriel
And everyone should listen to Paul Horn's Inside(The Taj Mahal).
I think SunnO))) are excellent as well and are in no way metal.


----------



## SirMyghin

The Grief Hole said:


> I think SunnO))) are excellent as well and are in no way *music*.




Fixed


----------



## Cadavuh

Like the poster about a dozen posts above this one, I listen to predominately Shpongle. They have more replay value than any other artist I've ever listened to.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

my music preference changes all the time but lately it has been jazz progressive and post hardcore but with out much screaming


----------



## Bouillestfu

I've always been big into Metal! I started off listening to my father's old Rock Records and Pink Floyd is still my big #1 but from there I grew into the most well known guitar oriented genre out there: Metal! Got into Neoclassical metal as its called and celtic/medieval metal: Children of Bodom, Ensiferum, Kalmah, Eluveitie, Suidakra. Although I still love these bands when I got my first 7 string (with no 7 string bands in my repertoire) I automatically associated it with smoother deeper playing. I was trying to achieve more of a mellow sound; see Buckethead's Colma album for reference.

From there, don't ask how, I've fallen for classical/spanish guitar.

http://youtu.be/oEfFbuT3I6A

I've been listening, for hours on end to Milos Kardaglic's Mediteraneo.


----------



## fps

I'm mainly into rock music, modern hard rock from Chains and Soundgarden on, also on a big Bartok kick right now.


----------



## C2Aye

One of my good friends recommended a take a listen to Fiona Apple, since I seem to have a predominantly male iTunes, something I needed to rectify.

Pretty much all I have been listening to recently


----------



## thedonal

The only 'metal' bands I actively listen to are Iron Maiden, Metallica and Dream Theater. 

Verging on that, I have Black Sabbath, AC/DC and Deep Purple. But I'd personally (against other peoples' judgments) lump them more alongside the heavier of the Classic Rock bands.

I grew up mainly with The Beatles, Pink Floyd and The Rolling Stones, which is where I really place my musical heritage.

Then I discovered electronica- Jean Michel Jarre, Vangelis, Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk and so on. And I also grew up with Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds.

Rock bands then turned up- Led Zeppelin, the above mentioned metal bands and Blue Oyster Cult. (My uncle brought over Led Zep IV and Imaginos when I was about 16- I can really say those two albums changed my life).

That aside, a bit of jazz, more modern electronica (particularly The Chemical Brothers) and classical, some movie sountracks and even some pop music.

But the thing that does strike me with this site is that, despite the 7 string world being predominantly metal oriented, there is an encouraging diversity of musical tastes and general respect just for music (even if Nirvana and Jack White do take a bit of an unneccesary beating sometimes!!  ).

So- it's a pleasure to be on here folks and long may it remain that way!


----------



## nickgray

I'm a classical music fan. Hardly listen to anything else aside from what I hear in video games and an occasional youtube video. I have a massive 400gb collection encoded in lame v0, all classical.


----------



## ArtDecade

I grew up with older metal, ala Priest and Maiden, but I don't care for a lot of the extreme stuff that the forumites recommend around here. Nowadays, I listen to a lot of country, jazz, and classical. I also dig a lot of J-Pop and J-Rock. 

I don't even own a seven... so what do I know?! Ha.


----------



## Judas Prius

ArtDecade said:


> I grew up with older metal, ala Priest and Maiden, but I don't care for a lot of the extreme stuff that the forumites recommend around here. Nowadays, I listen to a lot of country, jazz, and classical. I also dig a lot of J-Pop and J-Rock.
> 
> I don't even own a seven... so what do I know?! Ha.


 
I'm right there with ya... I grew up playing 80's rock/metal. I still listen to it sometimes, but predominantly I listen to and play bluegrass, jazz, country, rockabilly. 

Metal just doesn't do anything for me. To my ears, "tone" doesn't seem to exist anymore in rock/metal.

I have a 7, but I use it for jazz and walking bass lines. Not very good at it yet, but it sure is fun 

As Jimmy Bruno said..."Joe Pass did pretty good with 6 strings"


----------



## MartinMTL

I used to be 100% metal, but now I have really branched out. Jazz, indie rock, folk, bluegrass, even certain hip hop and rap (A tribe called quest in particular). I still listen to my share of deathcore/prog/whatever subgenre but I need variety. 

The thing for me is that the weather really affects what I listen to. It is not possible for me to listen to whitechapel on a sunny day. It just does not work. Rain, snow, and sun all bring about different genres for me. Maybe I am just weird.


----------



## noUser01

Hmmm... I'd say I'm about 40% metal, 40% punk, 10% pop-rock/pop-punk, and 10% jazz.


----------



## Overtone

Me


----------



## ncfiala

Right now I listen almost exlusively to (instrumental) metal, but I do also listen to lots of other stuff. Off the top of my head, stuff like

Dinosaur Jr (my favorite band actually)
J Mascis + The Fog
Mike Johnson
Pavement
Built to Spill
Sunny Day Real Estate
Jawbreaker
Jets to Brazil
Minor Threat
Fugazi
Embrace
Mineral
Texas is the Reason
Into Another
The Spinanes
Buffalo Tom
Gorilla Biscuits
Youth of Today
Insted
Quicksand
Gray Matter
Avail
Pixies
At the Drive In
Dead Kennedys
Guided by Voices
7 Seconds
Rites of Spring
Farside
Archers of Loaf


----------



## JazzandMetal

I have rarely listened predominantly to metal. I have always loved rock and electronic, and some r&B and pop, such as: 

Fall Out Boy
All All Rejects
Panic at the Disco
Mariah Carey
Dragonforce 
Flyleaf
P.O.D. 
Armin Van Buuren

A few years ago my tastes changed from rock and pop, and got wider both ways. I got into heavier stuff like Disturbed (don;t listen to them much anymore though). I got Aja by Steely Dan and have listened to that numerous times. It is one of my all time favorite albums. The James Labrie band also amazed me with his Elements of Persuasion and Static Impulse. 

I love Animals as Leaders. Super good. Probably why I like some jazz now, such as Kind of Blue, Norah Jones, etc. 

I have left out literally a hundred bands. If anyone cares to know, I can post more in depth. 



So now I am the most into metal I ever was, but I only listen to it half the time.


----------



## musicaldeath

For me I listen to a lot of metal, but at the same time, a lot of other stuff as well. I grew up on Pink Floyd. Rush got me to pick up a guitar. Blink 182 and the Cure were just plane fun to rock out too. Then I got into Megadeth, Iron Maiden, etc. Dream Theater Changed how I wanted to play. But now, after playing jazz (which is actually the main reason I got into ERG's) I have really broadened my horizons. I listen to pop, rock, baroque, jazz, metal. Depends on the day.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I still listen to metal quite a bit, but over the past year, my jazz listening has grown immensely, to the point now where its at least equal with metal


----------



## JStraitiff

I consider myself to like heavy music but often i find myself not listening to it on a regular basis. Things like RHCP are more often the content of my everyday mix.


----------



## metale

^+1

RHCP are my favourite band. I listen to and like everything, from Korn to Blink 182, from Pink Floyd to Muse.


----------



## Trespass

I'm pretty much exclusively listening to jazz these days, much to mine own dismay.

The amount of energy that comes from improvisation and group improvisation is hard to match, and once you fall in love with REALLY extended harmony, everything else seems so flat.

I took a gig doing some accompaniment for a classical singer on keys, and despite 15-16 years of devoting myself to and living in the classical world, couldn't really do it.


----------



## bob123

Not a metal head.

Bands I listen to predominantly ->
Rush 
Van Halen
Satch
Vai
Armin Van Buuren
Simon Patterson
Motley Crue

And .... pop music... sorry guys, some of its catchy to me


----------



## InfinityCollision

bob123 said:


> And .... pop music... sorry guys, some of its catchy to me


Some pop music is pretty good, not gonna lie.

I grew up on progressive rock and jazz, so they're a big part of my library. Lots of instrumental rock too. Some classical, mostly Romantic and 20th century-era stuff, and a few soundtracks. The only "metal" artists that get regular playtime in my library are the ones that mix in elements from other styles. Even then I usually listen to their lighter tracks moreso than the heavier ones.


----------



## The Only Factor

Though predominantly a metal-head, there's a lot of stuff I've been listening to that isn't metal and find myself greatly influenced and inspired by. Some of such bands/acts would be:
-Screaming Headless Torsos
-Toto, surprisingly really into now when I never really was before.
-Soulive
-Pink Floyd
-Rush
-Rap/Hip-hop: ranging from Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Dirty Vegas, Redman, Method Man/Wu-Tang...
-The Guess Who
-Jethro Tull
-Prince

While the hard and heavy stuff always hits most of the nerves and tensions, there's some of this other stuff that hits some of those other nerves that sometimes the metal don't hit. Not to mention, some of the things you can hear and things you can pick up and incorporate into your own style and playing can be greatly diversified from other styles and genres. IMHO, anything that makes you move to the beat or the groove is good.


----------



## celticelk

The Only Factor said:


> -Screaming Headless Torsos



Fiuczynski! Man, that guy's a *monster*.


----------



## Blake1970

I listen to anything.


----------



## ChronicConsumer

I don't really limit myself to genres because usually, there are good and bad bands in each genre. Still listen to some metal (SikTh and Opeth come to mind), but I completely grew out of my Children of Bodom phase. Will be studying music theory and history next year, which I really look forward to as I've recently been getting into a lot of Paganini, Bach, Chopin and Debussy. Also, my brother is really into jazz so I listen to a lot of that too, mostly Dave Brubeck (and Paul Desmond), Charlie Parker and Joe Pass.. And I like a lot of prog(rock,metal, anything), mostly King Crimson / Rush prog, not Dream Theater prog(if that makes sense).

I guess my musical philosophy is, I'll listen to it if it touches me - if it doesn't make me feel anything, if it doesn't reach out and drag me in, I'm not really interested.


----------



## USMarine75

Depends on what day it is... right now going through a hair metal phase. I've been listening to a lot of the newer releases from those bands. Some really ridiculously good hair metal has been released in the last 10 years, but that genre isn't big in the states... Too bad, because I think a lot of people are missing out on some good shit! For example, I wasn't that big of a fan of Night Ranger in the 80s/90s, but their newer stuff is awesome. Anyways, here's some of what I'm listening to:

Night Ranger - Hole in the Sun and Somewhere in California
Mr Big - What If?
Tesla - Forevermore (my fav album of late)
Whitesnake - Forever More
Winger - IV and Karma

Plus I've been listening to the older stuff from Kings X, Alice in Chains, Tesla, and Mr Big.

For newer stuff, anyone else listen to Aranda?


----------



## Watty

Ambient Post-Rock; Leech's new effort is especially tasty.


----------



## mustache79

Classic rock Rush- Pink Floyd, 90's rock/alternative i.e Pearl Jam- Alice in Chains- Soundgarden, other- Neil Young, Eddie Vedder solo stuff., Elton John...

Just depends on the mood. Sometimes I want to trance out to Meshuggah, or feel the need for some Nile, Lamb of God, or some type of metal flavor.


----------



## guitarmadillo

I don't listen to metal at all. I can listen to light metal, anything heavier just makes me want to walk away. I listen to blues, classic rock, hard rock (pretty much zeppelin) and house and dubstep. I also like Pink Floyd and New Order.


----------



## AgentOrange

Well , I'm into quite alot off Reggae , Punk , Jazz , Grunge and aswell as old school hip hop and rap.


----------



## Eclipse

Periphery.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

tristanroyster said:


> Periphery.




You mean you don't listen to Periphery?


----------



## niffnoff

I listened to alot if not complete metal when I was 14, but from then progressing to the end of my teens this year I've really found a bigger interested in more classical, baroque and romantic music. I just find the use of melody and the ability to create a dark and eerie sound without the use of distortion or screamed vocals more appealing. You know?

I also have this infatuation with electronica, but not like dubstep. Just straight up happy-hardcore or chip tunes will keep the flow going. 

Jazz is still a tad of a scary place for me, I want to delve more into it since I wanna learn more about the styles and techniques for my own progression as a musician.


----------



## TheKindred

niffnoff said:


> ...classical, baroque and romantic music. I just find the use of melody and the ability to create a dark and eerie sound without the use of distortion or screamed vocals more appealing.



This is totally it. It speaks to a whole different part of me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Listened to a lot of Dubstep and Hip-Hop recently (the cream of the crop, obviously) and I can safely say it's been a breath of fresh after listening to only Death Metal for two years.


----------



## Semichastny

I barely listen to metal anymore, very few bands hold my interest and the fans are insufferable. I mostly listen to jazz, metalcore, classical, and electronica now. Will Haven and Jonwayne have been on my playlists alot.


----------



## skarz

Just reviving this thread a little bit as it is interesting.

Well, I use to listen to metal and skapunk and "heavy" music back in the days, but now I'm more in electronic music (drum'n bass, dubstep, global ghettotech) reggae, jazz and malagasy music.

For those who don't know what it sound like :

D'gary (one of the great guitar player of Madagascar):

D'gary live 2002 - YouTube

The late Tôty (great bass player):

-tôty - - YouTube


----------



## Pablo Zuta

I think is 70% Metal 30% Jazz this days for me.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

I predominantly "write" metal and rock riffs, but as far as recreational listening is concerned, its normally folk music or prog-indie (ie, circa survive, tides of man, HRVRD, PM today, The Dear Hunter, etc)


----------



## slenderman

Don't really listen to metal at all, and when I do it's generally Nu metal. Favorite band ever is Mars Volta


----------



## fps

I listen predominantly to rock music. I'd include Tool, Soundgarden and bands like that in the list of things that don't tip into metal. That's where I tend to find the music I really connect to. If I listen to metal, it tends to be death metal. I'm listening to Art Blakey's Live At Birdland Volume 2 a lot again now, and I'm looking forward to getting an acoustic and really learning to play it, and get into acoustic guitar.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Everything I do musically sounds swedish?.. I like pop / rock / metal / classical / dance / game soundtracks (Ever heard Nier soundtrack?)..

Sometimes I wish I didn't do metal other times, I wish I would only do metal.. I'm all over the place and so is my career as a musician ha!..


----------



## ESPImperium

I am getting to the point in my life im starting to narrow down the stuff i like and cut the wheat from the chaff. Metal wise im still into my Alter Bridge / Sevendust / Staind / Machine Head / Metallica / In Flames / Arch Enemy / Chimaira / Slipknot / Dream Theater and all the bands ive mentioned associated bands stuff. Also more newer bands like Animals As Leaders / Trivium / Unearth are in mu iTunes library as well, not to mention Joe Satriani and Steve Vai.

However that has made me look for more new music elaswhere, in the past 5 years ive picked up Joe Bonnamassa, Beth Heart, Taylor Swift, Lady Antebellum and more country and blues artists.

I do listen to some pop music, but not much of it, its limited to Jesse J and The Script and maybes some Elle Goulding and some Scottish based artists like Amy MacDonald as well.

However, im leaning more towards country at the moment, but my metal roots still come out! You can take the boy outa metal but you cant take metal out the boy you could say!


----------



## Watty

ESPImperium said:


> Metal wise im still into my Alter Bridge / Sevendust / Staind / Machine Head / Metallica / In Flames / Arch Enemy / Chimaira / Slipknot / Dream Theater



Not to start the whole "genre-flame-fest," but I think there should be a giant poll or something as to the "accepted" status of some of these folks as metal. Not that it matters here in the slightest, but it's always irked me when people think that Slipknot and Alterbridge are metal. The conversation can quickly go in a weird direction when you find someone who says they listen to metal and yet has no idea what you're talking about when you rattle off a few "big names."

Regardless, I really dig post rock and ambient stuff aside from metal. Nest's "Retold" gets a constant spot in my rotation, if not only to fall asleep to it every night...and the other iteration of Nest isn't bad either.


----------



## 7stg

I do not listen to metal. My tastes Include Jazz, Classical, Folk, World, instrumental, New Age, and Ambient.


----------



## Apatheosis

I'm a prog guy at heart, but I mainly listen to electronic music now. Specifically IDM.


----------



## WesleyG

That's all I used to listen to about 10 years ago. I still listen to it every now and then, however, my favorite bands are A Lot Like Birds and Dance Gavin, Dance.


----------



## AugmentedFourth




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I listen to a myriad of different musical genres but mostly its anything between Kate Bush and Bolt Thrower. 

Asides from Metal, classic and prog rock, I love Gothic rock, film soundtracks, Jazz, Classical, Baroque, and Opera, and Romantic music, punk, Gary Numan, Kate Bush, The Beetles, Laibach, Clan Of Xymox, Linea Aspera, to name a few !!!.


----------



## JSanta

I have found myself moving away from metal (though I do love it) to more jazz and classical guitar. At work my Pandora channel is a cross between The Rosenberg Trio and Andres Segovia.

I have been taking jazz lessons for the past few months and that has certainly fueled my love for jazz even though I am just at the infant stages of learning to play it.


----------



## bondmorkret

I listen to loads of fusion and jazz mainly, despite playing in a metal band and having done so for about 10 years!


----------



## JPMike

The past 1 and a half year, I have completely stopped listening to metal. I mean, if it will pop on iTunes I won't mind, but mainly I listen to jazz (trad, bebop and modern mostly), also fusion and some classical.

Kurt, gives me major Goosebumps.


----------

